# STOP FAULT RUNNING GEAR



## ADVW (Jun 18, 2004)

Drove the Touareg to work in the snow yesterday morning. Parked in my parking lot and tried to lower the air suspension to loading level. The level indicators in the MFI showed the usual downward blinking lights that usually indicate that the vehicle was lowering, but the vehicle height did not change. After about 30 seconds the MFI displayed the message "STOP FAULT RUNNING GEAR". This is a different message then one that was appearing before my Touareg was recently serviced to correct a problem with my air suspension. That message was “FAULT RUNNING GEAR WORKSHOP”. All seems fine today. My question... What does this message mean, and do you think it is related to the previous air suspension problem?


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: STOP FAULT RUNNING GEAR (ADVW)*

What was your previous air suspension problem?
I've been getting a series of faults and I believe it is related to low voltage. Where does your volt meter read? Watch it carefully when you start your car. Is it slow to rise to around 14, or does it snap into place as it should? These faults are a result of systems being shut down when voltage drops, at least in part. May be your battery or the cable from the alternator.


----------



## ADVW (Jun 18, 2004)

*Re: STOP FAULT RUNNING GEAR (mdjak)*

Dealer replaced a pressure control sensor, changed 2 connectors on the level pressure sensor, 4 connectors on the air pump, replaced air pump, changed air fittings, replaced O-ring on air line. It's been fine for the last few weeks.


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: STOP FAULT RUNNING GEAR (ADVW)*

You're saying that it didn't work that one time ("yesterday") but that it's been fine since then?
Given that it didn't move, it sounds like it had a brain freeze. This is why I have a VAG-COM; you'd be checking the fault codes or take measurements of the behavior of the suspension, and diagnose it yourself without having to rely on the dealer.


----------



## jinxegg (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: STOP FAULT RUNNING GEAR (ADVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ADVW* »_Drove the Touareg to work in the snow yesterday morning.....

Since you mention snow was at play, is it possible that a frozen mass of snow was under the car where you parked and prevented the car from lowering all the way?
I think in this case you would get this error message....


----------



## ADVW (Jun 18, 2004)

*Re: STOP FAULT RUNNING GEAR (jinxegg)*

jinxegg - thanks for the observation. Come to think of it, that could have been the problem. Do you know it that particular MFI error message is in fact the message that would be displayed if for some reason the car could not lower because it was sitting on a frozen mound of snow ( or a log or whatever)?


----------



## jinxegg (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: STOP FAULT RUNNING GEAR (ADVW)*

I think pretty much so...


----------

